# Need a travel tripod for Lumix FZ150



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi guys, after months & months of thinking between a bridge camera or dslr, I finally decided to get a Lumix fz150 for practical reasons. 

Now comes the dilemma of choosing a tripod. I intend to use it only for some night photography & long exposure shots, other than that I won't be using a tripod as of now. So I wanted a good portable tripod which is decent enough and easier to carry. After going through several photography forums, everyone suggested exotic carbon Fibre stuff which are out of league for my budget. 

I finally decided between Slik compact ii and Sony vct r100 as both of them seem to fit into my allround requirements. What do you guys think of it. Any other alternatives?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2012)

budget?? 

My tripods weight is 1.3KG and it can carry 3 KG soo I thing its good enough...now it cost 4k

Look for anything around 1-1.3kg and u can carry it...also dont check if the tripod u listed is 3 piece or 4 piece one


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Feb 25, 2012)

Sujoy, Budget is around 2k, but the smaller, the better for me, easier to carry within the backpack. Checked out *Vanguard Mak S* of a friend. Carried it for a day during out trip. It's too heavy to carry around for my usage, I don't feel comfortable carrying it on a trip. Not compact. 

Currently I have these two in mind.

Buy Sony VCT-R100 Tripod at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Flipkart.com: Slik COMPACT II: Tripod


I'm confused between the two, I prefer the camera mount of Slik, while Sony R100 has 3 way pan, so I'm kind of confused. I don't know the pros and cons of having either 2 way pan or 3 way pan as I've never used a tripod before.

What I'm thinking is, FZ150 weighs around 520gms with battery and card. These tripods can handle upto 1.2-1.5 kilos as per specs. So I'm guessing these would be enough for my usage. Since would be my first tripod, I want to play safe.


----------

